
Tracked.com Comes Out of Stealth - malvosenior
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/10/trackedcom.html
======
jacquesm
Here's my 'mini review':

I tried a whole pile of people, some famous, some very famous and some regular
people. If 'tracked.com' stores massive amounts of information about people
there was not much evidence for that. The only people that came up were those
in the finance industry.

The site is terribly slow as well.

------
arnorhs
This site actually is awesome. Personally I think it's very very ugly, but the
information is excellent, and that's what it's all about.

It actually looks kind of like some of google's apps except without the
attention to detail. Just not pleasing to look at. And the logo's really
cheap.. come on guys, get a graphics designer.

------
FreeRadical
Looks alot like google finance at face level

~~~
brown9-2
The data seems to go deeper than Google Finance however.

At least looking at my own place of employment, Tracked shows you
compensation, shares sold/bought by insiders (including direct links to the
filed SEC forms), how compensation compares to other companies in the same
industry, etc.

For the same info Google Finance seems to just link you to Reuters.

------
zandorg
Where's John Meriwether? Why is the Steve Jobs photo from like 1985?

